# [./CONFIGURE] Installation de logiciels

## Nicaise

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer une GENTOO et je voulais savoir s'il est possible d'installer des logiciels autrement que par EMERGE? Si oui, comment? j'ai essayé avec ./CONFIGURE et cela ne fonctionne pas.

Merci.Last edited by Nicaise on Mon Aug 29, 2011 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Bonjour, tu ne devrais pas installer à la main des logiciels.

Portage n'aura pas connaissance de leur existance.

----------

## guilc

Comme le dit d2_racing, il faut dans la mesure du possible éviter d'installer à la main des logiciels, et utiliser le package manager de la distribution (de manière générale, ça vaut pour toutes les distributions). Si le package n'existe pas dans la distribution, tu peux faire un ebuild et même le proposer ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Ceci étant dit, installer à la main "configure make make install, cmake, etc...) fonctionne très bien : il suffit de lire le message d'erreur du configure qui t"indique sans doute une dépendance manquante !

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Nicaise

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Comme le dit d2_racing, il faut dans la mesure du possible éviter d'installer à la main des logiciels, et utiliser le package manager de la distribution (de manière générale, ça vaut pour toutes les distributions). Si le package n'existe pas dans la distribution, tu peux faire un ebuild et même le proposer ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/
> 
> Ceci étant dit, installer à la main "configure make make install, cmake, etc...) fonctionne très bien : il suffit de lire le message d'erreur du configure qui t"indique sans doute une dépendance manquante !
> 
> PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

Bonjour,

Pardon pour mes erreurs, mais c'est la première fois que je discute sur un forum. Je demande qu'à apprendre.

Pour mon problème, même si je dois éviter d'nstaller des logiciels de cette façon, la commande ./CONFIGURE n'est pas reconnue.

Voici le message que je récupère :

           -bash: ./configure: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Qu'essaies-tu d'installer ?

./configure doit être exécuté dans les sources décompressées, à condition que ce script existe. Lis le fichier README et INSTALL pour savoir comment configurer les sources.

----------

## mp342

Souvent, le fichier configure doit être généré a partir de configure.xx (autotools).

Regarde si tu n'as pas un fichier bootstrap et lance le.

----------

## xaviermiller

Parfois aussi, il faut configurer autrement (scons, qmake, ...).

Sans avoir plus d'infos, nous ne pouvons pas vraiment aider.

----------

